# Conferenza stampa Inzaghi. Presentazione a Casa Milan.



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.


Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata". 

Barbara Berlusconi:"Oggi ci tenevo a mette in evidente alcune qualità del nostro mister. Pippo è un gran fidelizzatore di passione e di persone. Credo che possa essere uno straordinario veicolo di promozione. Un valore aggiunto per l'area di cui io mi occupo. Siamo allineati su tutto per la promozione del brand. Ci tenevo a sottolineare anche quanto Pippo abbia fatto bene nel nostro settore giovanile. Lui è capace di entrare in profonda relazione con tutti i giocatori. Ci auguriamo che la prossima stagione possa concludersi nel migliore dei modi".


Inzaghi:"Ringrazio Galliani e la Dottoressa Berlusconi e il Presidente che mi hanno dato una possibilità fantastica. Quando ho smesso di giocare ho sempre sognato di allenare il Milan. Forse si è dimenticato quello che è il Milan. E' il club più titolato al mondo. Darò tutto me stesso e mi auguro che i risultati siano all'altezza. I miei obiettivi? Penso che la cosa più importante sia ricreare il Dna del Milan: rispetto, creare un gruppo e la voglia di venire a Milanello ad allenarsi. Per ricreare lo spirito giusto e tornare a vincere bisogna creare un gruppo importante. In questo momento è la cosa principale. Servono regole, principi e rispetto per i tifosi. Quando sono arrivato oggi mi sono venuti i brividi. Dobbiamo cercare di riportare il Milan ai livelli che merita. Io cercherò di essere me stesso. Mi auguro che la mia grande voglia di vincere e la mia ambizione di far tornare il Milan dove merita venga recepita dai giocatori. Ma io sono sicuro. Quando ho accettato il Milan ho guardato anche i valori umani dei giocatori. Quelli tecnici poi si possono migliorare. Io credo molto in questa squadra. Gli ex compagni potranno essere solo un vantaggio. Il tu o il lei non mi interessa. Voglio solo rispetto. Io voglio solo riportare i tifosi a San Siro. Ai tifosi dico solo che questa sarà una squadra che lotterà. Perchè chi non lotta non potrà giocare nel mio Milan. Come mi pongo con Balotelli? Io sono molto sereno. Ho sentito Mario dopo che l'Italia è uscita. Gli ho detto che le critiche devono fortificarlo. Anche io ho subito tante critiche, ma anche quelle sono un percorso. Per me è un patrimonio del Milan e del calcio italiano. Devo valorizzarlo. Cercherò di farlo rendere al massimo perchè può farci fare la differenza. Quando sono diventato allenatore mi ha chiamato il mio amico Conte e mi ha detto 'l'unica cosa che cambia, ora, è che non dormirai più la notte'. Io mi metto sempre in gioco e cerco di migliorare. Un allenatore deve imparare ogni giorno. Io sono pronto e cercherò di essere leale. Il mercato? Sappiamo che c'è qualcosa da fare. Conosce l'ambizione della proprietà che vuole tornare a vincere. Voglio un Milan propositivo e voglio che la gente abbia anche un pò di pazienza perchè qui nessuno ha la bacchetta magica. Spero di proporre un buon calcio, offensivo. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare la gara. Ho fatto un esempio ai ragazzi: lo scorso anno l'Atletico non pensava di poter battere il Barcellona e il Real. Ma ce l'ha fatta. E' una questione di voglia e motivazione. In questo primo mese lavorerò sul concetto di gruppo, di rispetto delle regole, di nutrirsi bene, di avere il peso giusto. Visto che siamo ben retribuiti, questa è una regola ferrea. Poi si parlerà di moduli, di schieramenti, di 4-3-3 e di 4-2-2 che mi piacciono. Ho trovato un'atmosfera bellissima. Non avevo bisogno di conoscere il tifoso del Milan, ma la passione che ha è incredibile. Mi auguro che loro siano arrabbiatissimi per essere arrivati ottavi e per non sentire la musichetta della Champions. E dobbiamo esserlo anche noi. Quando perdevo mi autopunivo, stavo a casa a lavorare perchè mi dispiaceva vedere il tifoso del Milan dispiaciuto. Prendo spunto dagli allenatori che ho avuto in passato. Ma io sono Pippo Inzaghi, con i miei pregi e i miei difetti. Perdonerò un errore tecnico ma non perdonerò comportamenti non professionali. Io sono pronto a tutto, come lo ero da giocatore. Ho pensato come abbia fatto una squadra del genere ad arrivare ottava. Non mi permetto di giudicare gli allenatori precedenti, ma forse c'è stato qualche problema. Quando ero giocatore eravamo affamati di vittorie non ci godevamo nemmeno i trofei. Facevamo vita sana e ci curavamo. Quando non mi facevano giocare mi allenavo di più. Non mandavo a quel paese l'allenatore. Ecco, ai miei giocatori voglio tramettere questo. Io e Galliani ci sentiamo 2-3 volte al giorno. Siamo convinti di avere le stesse idee. L'entusiasmo di Berlusconi mi ha colpito molto e lo ha trasmesso a tutti. Spero che venga più spesso perchè lui potrebbe essere il più grande acquisti. Poi sappiamo che qualche giocatore dovrà andar via e la società sa le mie esigenze. Se arriveranno nuovi acquisti bene, altrimenti credo che questa squadra possa fare ugualmente buone cose. Ho detto alla squadra che con me partono tutti da zero. Chi mi dimostrerà di meritarlo, giocherò. Sono sicuro che Balotelli sarà un esempio per gli altri. Il Milan crea l'uomo e poi il calciatore. Con i giovani serve pazienza. Il rinnovamento del calcio italiano deve esserci. Guardo l'esempio della Germania. Qui al Milan abbiamo tanti giovani in rosa. Credo molto in loro, ma non li manderò allo sbaraglio. Honda? Credo che probabilmente potrà giocare nei 3 davanti. A destra. Oppure la mezzala sinistra nei 3 di centrocampo. Cercherò di far rendere i giocatori al 100% delle loro possibilità e metterli nel ruolo giusto. Anche in base a quello deciderò il mio schema. Un allenatore non deve adattare i giocatori al proprio modulo. Dove può arrivare questa squadra? Se lo sapessi sarei un mago. Io credo che l'obiettivo principale sia tornare nelle Coppe. Con Menez e Alex la società mi ha accontentato. E il Milan per prenderli ha battuto la concorrenza di diversi club. Ritroveremo El Shaarawy e De Sciglio. L'infortunio di Montolivo è pesante per noi e ci mancherà". 


Galliani:"Credo che Pippo sia la persona e il tecnico giusto per riportare in alto il Milan. Se penso che quest'anno il Milan non giocherà la Champions mi viene il magone. Io credo che Pippo ci riporterà in Champions e farà bene. Ho visto una coesione una comunione di intenti che non vedevo da tempo. Se in Italia si potesse fare l'allenatore/giocatore, Pippo avrebbe fatto entrambi. Noi gli abbiamo disegnato la strada in questi anni. Ora sta a lui percorrerla. Il Sassuolo lo voleva, noi gli abbiamo detto di no e Pippo è stato garbato come sempre. La storia tra il Milan e Inzaghi è molto antecedente al 2001. Ci faceva sempre gol ma è stato subito accettato dai tifosi. Io sono innamorato di Pippo Inzaghi. Credo che sia l'uomo giusto al posto giusto. Le critiche di Prandelli a Balotelli? Polemizzare non serve a niente. Diciamo che il nostro ex CT non è stato proprio elegante. Gli acquisti? Ci sono già stati: Alex e Menez. Giocheremo una sola competizione nel girone di andata. Non giocheremo nemmeno la Coppa Italia fino a Gennaio. E questo credo che sia un vantaggio tecnico. Un Milan che gioca una volta alla settimana è in grado di fare molto bene in campionato. Possiamo fare una preparazione migliore. L'organico dovrà essere numericamente inferiore rispetto a quello del passato. Qualcuno partirà e qualcun altro arriverà. Dobbiamo scendere a 24 25 giocatori. Lasciateci lavorare. Le trattative in uscita sono difficili perchè i giocatori vogliono andare via. E' difficile convincere i ragazzi a lasciare Milano. Ed anche le mogli. Le idee di Pippo sono condivise da tutti. Da qui al 1 Settembre qualche cosa succederà. In uscita e in entrata. Come si fa a tornare competitivi quando ci sono società che spendono tanti soldi? E' molto difficile perchè sono cambiate le gerarchie. Ora c'è la terza rivoluzione, sono entrati proprietari ricchissimi che hanno mezzo fuori portata per gli altri. Per restare competitivi bisogna essere bravi. La situazione dell'Italia è cambiata e non è quella di 30 anni fa. Bisogna lavorare di fantasia, fare meno errori. Ma credo che la tradizione possa consentire di stare in alto. Un pò di risorse arriveranno ma le proprietà italiane sono diverse da quelle estere. Io comunque sono fiducioso. Il Milan fino al 2008 è stato primo nel ranking europeo. E' chiaro che ora la situazione è diversa. Ma questo club guidato da Silvio Berlusconi è stato capace di essere primo nel ranking. Se faremo una buona campagna acquisti, se alzeremo il fatturato, se faremo bene, se l'allenatore farà bene, se se se...allora potremo essere fiduciosi. Guardate i movimenti degli esterni e dei centrocampisti della Germania. Vi svelo un segreto: a Inzaghi piacciono molto. Il Milan ripartirà da lì.".


Barbara:"Mi aspetto di vedere qualcosa di speciale da El Shaarawy perchè lo scorso anno ha avuto delle difficoltà. E' un giocatore amato dal pubblico ed un ottimo talento. Mi aspetto di vederlo in campo con grinta. Siamo molto soddisfatti di Casa Milan sia per i ricavi che per le visite. Penso che si possa fare ancora molto meglio. Spero che presto si possano festeggiare i successi del Milan in questa splendida piazza. Il nuovo progetto sta andando avanti bene. L'obiettivo della prossima stagione è qualificarsi per tornare in Champions. Stiamo lavorando nella stessa direzione con grinta e passione. Stiamo pensando come sapete anche alla costruzione del nuovo stadio. Ma ci sono tanti discorsi, soprattutto burocratici, da affrontare e da portare avanti".


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2014)

Solite sviolinate sul passato come previsto


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

up


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2014)

Galliani: "Siamo tornati a respirare un'aria positiva a Milanello"

frecciatina??


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

ha già cominciato male con "il club più titolato al mondo"


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

galliani "abbiamo fatto 13 volte su 15 la champions league, in italia non abbiamo eguali, in europa quasi nessuno ci è riuscito"


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2014)

Barbarina comunque deve migliorare dal punto di vista carismatico. Quando parla è troppo impostata


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Pippo è molto carico.Spero che possa essere adeguatamente supportato dalla società,ma temo il peggio.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Quindi l'obbiettivo dichiarato è il terzo posto. Come se Zamparini dicesse che il Palermo punta allo scudetto


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Pellegatti fa domande davvero inutili.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quindi l'obbiettivo dichiarato è il terzo posto. Come se Zamparini dicesse che il Palermo punta allo scudetto



infatti quasi impossibile arrivare terzi


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Luglio 2014)

Questa conferenza non ha senso. Domande concordate da schiavetti della società. Inoltre, Inzaghi sembra quasi innervosito o arrabbiato, non lo vedo convinto.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2014)

Galliani e le sue storie...è davvero vecchio ragazzi... 

Ma quando va via?
Comunque solite domande inutili


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

da un lato devo dire che il milan "romantico" con tutte le sue storie mi piace molto, ma poi spesso si esagera e non si guarda come si deve al presente...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Inzaghi ha guardato i valori umani? ahahah Balotelli è già fuori rosa

vai pippo  "chi non lotta non può giocare nel mio milan"


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2014)

"Chi non lotta non potrà giocare nel mio Milan"

Bene Inzaghi. Confido Robinho in tribuna


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Su Balotelli frasi molto molto di circostanza.


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Chi non lotta non potrà giocare nel mio Milan"


Poi però Abate,Montolivo e Balotelli titolari


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Temo che Balo resti,Inzaghi sarà verosimilmente la sua ultima chance.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2014)

Sul mercato è molto dimesso


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Inoltre, Inzaghi sembra quasi innervosito o arrabbiato, non lo vedo convinto.



Mi sembra una conferenza alla Conte. Infatti Inzaghi gli è molto simile.


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2014)

Quante cavolate, ma facessero domande serie, il mercato ect


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2014)

Conferenza stampa davvero truccata.. sembra quasi che i giornalisti si sono preparati con il trio prima


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma Nosotti si è sparato un paio di canne di prima entrare alla conferenza?


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Rispetto delle regole e serietà, mi sa che avrà da lavorare parecchio.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.
> 
> 
> Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata".
> ...




.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Ordine sta rischiando la fucilazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2014)

mi sembra che su balotelli stiano facendo un pò gli scaricabarile, vogliono parlarne il meno possibile, tutti e 3.


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ordine sta rischiando la fucilazione.



davvero


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Galliani: "Qualche acquisto c'è già stato..."


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Galliani: "Qualche acquisto c'è già stato..."



"Abbiamo fatto già molto sul mercato"


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Gli chiedono degli acquisti e lui divaga sul campionato


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

"I giocatori non vogliono andar via, Milano ha questo fascino"
Non se ne vanno per lo stipendio che gli dai


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.
> 
> 
> Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata".
> ...




.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Riassumendo: "Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" e "Siamo a posto così".


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Galliani estremamente sibillino sugli acquisti,anzi,è già soddisfatto degli acquisti.
Altro che "ne arriva uno forte".


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Inzaghi è fissato con la dieta...


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2014)

sarà dura conciliare vita d'atleta, dieta ferrea, e comportamento corretto con gli stuoli di fancazzisti, tronisti e cialtroni vari che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2014)

Mi chiedo come si possano sposare le idee di Inzaghi con lo stile di intendere il giocatore come balotelli , il faraone ect


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Luglio 2014)

Galliani si atteggiava tra l'infastidito e il borioso mentre rispondeva alle domande sul mercato. Non farà un cavolo sul mercato, non ha la più pallida idea come muoversi. 

Guardarlo mi urta una cosa che non immaginate, tra lo schifo e un senso di nazismo interiore senza controllo.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mi sembra che su balotelli stiano facendo un pò gli scaricabarile, vogliono parlarne il meno possibile, tutti e 3.



Il messaggio Inzaghi gliel'ha mandato.

"Perdono chi sbaglia un goal. Non perdono chi sbaglia il comportamento".


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma galliani ha detto veramente savoir faire?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come si possano sposare le idee di Inzaghi con lo stile di intendere il giocatore come balotelli , il faraone ect



ma speriamo che li faccia fuori uno per uno, almeno lo approverei per la coerenza anche se arriviamo undicesimi


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Gli fanno le domande sullo strapotere del PSG  ma gli chiedano della Juve, che ci batte su ogni campo pur non avendo sceicchi dietro.


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Guardarlo mi urta una cosa che non immaginate, tra lo schifo e un senso di nazismo interiore senza controllo.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2014)

parla della crisi della serie A, del fatto che non ci sono soldi proprio mentre la juve spende 50 cucuzze per morata e iturbe.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Gli fanno le domande sullo strapotere del PSG  ma gli chiedano della Juve, che ci batte su ogni campo pur non avendo sceicchi dietro.



Ormai siamo abituati a tutto, ma una conferenza più farlocca di questa non l'ho mai vista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2014)

Neanche hanno avuto il coraggio di chiedergli di Iturbe ?

Sono proprio addomesticati sti giornalisti


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Barbara ribadisce la volontà di costruire lo stadio.
Almeno lei sembra avere qualche buona intenzione,purtroppo non è garanzia di successo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.
> 
> 
> Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata".
> ...


.

Il giornista che chiede se c'è la volontà di investire ancora nonostante tutto

Barbara risponde sì poi inizia a divagare su altri discorsi


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma galliani ha detto veramente savoir faire?



Incredibile ma vero..


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate da questa FARSA??? L AC Milan e un teatrino ormai...e la Berlusca family con Galliani fanno i protagonisti!!! Tutti...ma proprio tutti ci prendono solo per il c.....


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2014)

Si vabbè... Domanda diretta: Cosa c'è bisogno a questo Milan:

inizia a divagare 

E' chiaro che non compreremo NULLA


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.
> 
> 
> Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata".
> ...




.


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

"Silvio il più grande acquisto del Milan, porta grande entusiasmo"
pietà


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Pippo : "Questa squadra può fare bene anche così"

fine della stagione


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

"sono sicuro che Balotelli sarà un esempio per gli altri"


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

Al Milan programmazione da anni? Ma cosa diamine sta dicendo?


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Inzaghi è molto sicuro di se stesso. Crede di poter far bene anche con questa squadra, senza acquisti. Vedremo.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

speriamo che nessuno faccia una domanda sull'impiego di robinho


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è molto sicuro di se stesso. Crede di poter far bene anche con questa squadra, senza acquisti. Vedremo.



con la dieta giusta diventano 25 fenomeni


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Le famose mezz'ali della Germania


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2014)

Ora vogliono giocare come la Germania......


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.
> 
> 
> Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata".
> ...



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Honda ancora ala destra (  ) o si può provare in mezzo.
Niente acquisti a centrocampo,tra lui e Saponara adattati.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2014)

Honda esterno o mezzala


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Honda ancora ala destra (  ) o si può provare in mezzo.
> Niente acquisti a centrocampo,tra lui e Saponara adattati.



di certo non poteva rispondere alla domanda dicendo che Honda avrebbe lavato i cessi.

per questo spero che nessuno faccia una domanda simile su Robinho


----------



## aleslash (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma Honda non si può far giocare esterno destro (e tantomeno mezz'ala)


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2014)

Inzaghi mi piace per l'entusiasmo... 
ma mi cascano le balle per quant'è aziendalista... Parla come Galliani


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

secondo me Honda meglio mezz'ala che esterno destro (anche perché significherebbe niente Cerci)


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.
> 
> 
> Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata".
> ...




finita.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi mi piace per l'entusiasmo...
> ma mi cascano le balle per quant'è aziendalista... Parla come Galliani




Perché lo hanno preso come allenatore secondo Te?? Basta vedere quanto lo pagano!!! Senza OO!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2014)

Belle parole, speriamo che riesca a far capire a questi cosa significhi il milan, bello quando ha detto " quando perdavamo andavo a casa e mi "allenavo" stavo male a vedere i tifosi tristi" .


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

mah... io Pippo lo stimo tantissimo... ovviamente il proseguo del mercato avrà un ruolo ben più importante di quanto lo possono essere state le sue parole oggi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Luglio 2014)

Tristezza infinita, zero domande interessanti, zero nomi, zero spiegazioni concrete, classiche sviolinate qua e la storielle e risatine... Ho già capito l'andazzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> secondo me Honda meglio mezz'ala che esterno destro



Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Perché lo hanno preso come allenatore secondo Te?? Basta vedere quanto lo pagano!!! Senza OO!



Macchè aziendalista.
Ha fatto intendere chiaramente che o Balotelli si dà da fare o non esiterà a farlo fuori.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2014)

Alle due domande della giornalista su seedorf e honda, inzaghi ha risposto solo alla seconda


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Macchè aziendalista.
> Ha fatto intendere chiaramente che o Balotelli si dà da fare o non esiterà a farlo fuori.




Si certo certo.... Così gioca con Petagna!!!! Ma per favore!!!! Hanno cacciato seedorf solo perché ha sbattuto i piedi per terra e nn accettava questi cadaveri!!! Pippo prende una squadra di morti e inoltre per quattro soldi!!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Che vi aspettavate, ogni anno la stessa storia. Questi se la suonano e se la cantano, la solita rappresentazione teatrale da quattro soldi.


----------



## gianluca1193 (10 Luglio 2014)

Alla domanda su interventi in mezzo al campo Pippo peró ha risposto:" Se siamo arrivati ottavi. È chiaro che qualcosa c'è da fare..." Rispostina non da poco...


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa di presentazione di Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Insieme allo stesso Inzaghi, sono presenti anche i due Amministratori Delegati: Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi. Ecco, di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni dei protagonisti.
> 
> 
> Galliani":Siamo arrivati al ventinovesimo raduno, da quando Silvio Berlusconi è Presidente di questo club. IN 28 anni abbiamo conquistato 28 trofei. Ora bisogna guardare avanti e arricchire il nostro palmares e tenere il passo con gli anni precedenti. Per questo motivo abbiamo scelto Pippo Inzaghi. Con la sua mania che ha del calcio è diventato il giocatore che ha segnato di più nelle coppe europee ed ha stabilito diversi altri record. Alla guida della Primavera ha vinto il trofeo di Viareggio con un gruppo che lo ha seguito ed amato profondamente. A Milanello ho respirato un'aria positiva. Siamo sicuri che il Milan tornerà a competere per i massimi livelli. Ce la faremo sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Pippo. Oggi è la tua giornata".
> ...


Barbarella e Galliani li conosciamo, Pippo mi è sembrato motivato e finora mi è piaciuto.
Vedremo come saprà motivare e ricompattare l'ambiente.
Lo aspetta un compito estremamente complicato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Luglio 2014)

scusate ma il 422 a cui accenna Pippo che schema è?
forse pensando di aver in campo Balo e Honda ne conta due in meno?


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Galliani tira in ballo la Germania... Ma taci


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> scusate ma il 422 a cui accenna Pippo che schema è?
> forse pensando di aver in campo Balo e Honda ne conta due in meno?



No aspetta due acquisti.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si certo certo.... Così gioca con Petagna!!!! Ma per favore!!!! Hanno cacciato seedorf solo perché ha sbattuto i piedi per terra e nn accettava questi cadaveri!!! Pippo prende una squadra di morti e inoltre per quattro soldi!!



Lasciamo stare Seedorf (è OT e se ne potrebbe parlare a lungo. Tanto chi ha le sue idee non le cambia).

Da questa conferenza stampa non si è visto minimamente un allenatore aziendalista.
Bisogna saper scremare le risposte di circostanza (che ci sono sempre in qualsiasi conferenza di qualsiasi allenatore), da quelle genuine. 

In sintesi, le sue dichiarazioni più importanti:

-chi gioca con me si deve conquistare il posto.

-posso perdonare chi sbaglia un passaggio o un goal. Non perdono chi sbaglia comportamento.

-voglio una squadra che attacca e crei gioco.

-lo stile di vita è importantissimo per rendere al meglio.

-non mi pongo il problema di gestire Balotelli. Chi sarà d'esempio giocherà, si ripartirà da zero.

-qualche giocatore dovrà andare via.

-Sono stato dal presidente, siamo arrivati ottavi e sappiamo che qualcosa da fare c’è. So l’ambizione della società, vuole tornare a vincere e farà quello che c'è da fare.


Queste sono tutto fuorchè dichiarazioni aziendaliste.
Ha fatto capire che ci saranno interventi sul mercato importanti, che gli esuberi saranno ceduti (altrimenti non vedranno neanche la panchina) e che chi riga dritto gioca, altrimenti non esiterà a buttarlo fuori.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> scusate ma il 422 a cui accenna Pippo che schema è?
> forse pensando di aver in campo Balo e Honda ne conta due in meno?



ha detto 4-3-3 o 4-4-2


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare Seedorf (è OT e se ne potrebbe parlare a lungo. Tanto chi ha le sue idee non le cambia).
> 
> Da questa conferenza stampa non si è visto minimamente un allenatore aziendalista.
> Bisogna saper scremare le risposte di circostanza (che ci sono sempre in qualsiasi conferenza di qualsiasi allenatore), da quelle genuine.
> ...


Fa piacere leggere queste cose
Peccato però che tolto lui rimangono Pazzini e Petagna. Se puniscono il rapper mancato la tirano loro la carretta?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma qualcuno che si alzi in sala e dica: "Dottor Galliani, sarebbe così gentile da spiegarmi perché non ci sono soldi al punto tale da non riuscire ad alzare l'offerta per Rami da 3,7 m a 4,2, quando poi si danno stipendi oltremisura a gente come Matri, Traoré, Mexes, e si fa a Seedorf un biennale da 3 milioni l'anno, per poi esonerarlo dopo 6 mesi?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi mi piace per l'entusiasmo...
> ma mi cascano le balle per quant'è aziendalista... Parla come Galliani



Infatti l'unica, piccola speranza che ho è che Inzaghi riesca a trasmettere la sua energia e la sua voglia di vincere alla squadra.

Sul fatto di essere aziendalista: se non lo fosse durerebbe quanto Seedorf.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2014)

barbara con la giacca sulle spalle in stile paparino 


cmq molte domande erano corcordate. Quelle di pellegatti sicuro


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> barbara con la giacca sulle spalle in stile paparino
> 
> 
> *cmq molte domande erano corcordate*. Quelle di pellegatti sicuro



Tutte le interviste sono fondamentalmente concordate...


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Gli fanno le domande sullo strapotere del PSG  ma gli chiedano della Juve, che ci batte su ogni campo pur non avendo sceicchi dietro.



Ma basterebbe parlare di Fiorentina, Parma e Torino , squadre di ricchissimi sceicchi


----------



## MisterBet (10 Luglio 2014)

Enorme fiducia in Pippo (non da oggi), enorme sfiducia però in chi deve costruirgli la rosa...


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma Pellegatti, a quasi 70 anni, un briciolo di autostima non la trova? Si limitasse a commentare le corse di cavalli


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2014)

433 o 442 benissimo.

non volevo vedere il 4312.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2014)

Galliani si è lamentato di Prandelli per le parole spese per Balotelli, definendolo "non elengatissimo"

Invece "mela marcia" è una definizione elegante, quasi fiabesca?


----------



## Principe (10 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare Seedorf (è OT e se ne potrebbe parlare a lungo. Tanto chi ha le sue idee non le cambia).
> 
> Da questa conferenza stampa non si è visto minimamente un allenatore aziendalista.
> Bisogna saper scremare le risposte di circostanza (che ci sono sempre in qualsiasi conferenza di qualsiasi allenatore), da quelle genuine.
> ...



Tutto perfetto se poi non prendi i giocatori succede che la squadra fa schifo e bene che vada arrivi quarto se fai i miracoli .


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare Seedorf (è OT e se ne potrebbe parlare a lungo. Tanto chi ha le sue idee non le cambia).
> 
> Da questa conferenza stampa non si è visto minimamente un allenatore aziendalista.
> Bisogna saper scremare le risposte di circostanza (che ci sono sempre in qualsiasi conferenza di qualsiasi allenatore), da quelle genuine.
> ...



Una persona che dice (se l'ha detto lui o lo hanno costretto?!?) che niang rimane perché serve ed è importante..... O è impazzito oppure sa e accetta che nulla cambierà .....ossia "stiamo a posto così"!!! Ora nn so se aziendalista o no ma di certo per orA nn ha voce in capitolo!!!! Ossia....allegri 2.....
Poi oh....figurati...spero vivamente di sbagliarmi!!! Ma nn credo


----------



## Lorenzo (11 Luglio 2014)

Devo dire che per ora sono molto soddisfatto di Pippo, secondo me può essere l'Antonio Conte del Milan (Relativamente alla rosa, eh? ).


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> 433 o 442 benissimo.
> 
> non volevo vedere il 4312.



secondo me lui per 4-4-2 intende il 4-3-1-2 
va beh poi vedremo


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

Molte sue idee sono le stesse di seedorf mi chiedo se montolivo e c. Alla prima che non giocano per scelta tecnica cosa faranno..


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> barbara con la giacca sulle spalle in stile paparino
> 
> 
> cmq molte domande erano corcordate. Quelle di pellegatti sicuro


Domande di una pochezza incredibile.erano tutte concordate altroche


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> secondo me lui per 4-4-2 intende il 4-3-1-2
> va beh poi vedremo



speravo in un 442 stile 4231... il 4312 e il modulo peggiore per questa rosa


----------



## runner (11 Luglio 2014)

una bella conferenza a mio avviso....

ha parlato di quello che è giusto parlare a Luglio in una società di calcio, ovvero di stile e di vita da atleta....

cosa vi aspettavate che dicesse?

Pippo è una persona seria e secondo me è perfetto per il nostro Milan e riuscirà a far rendere la squadra al massimo delle sue possibilità, non per niente è un professionista riconosciuto da tutti!!

in questo momento storico per il Milan c' è bisogno di entusiasmo e di aggrapparsi a chi ti può dare una prospettiva e Pippo ce la può dare, va bene a tutti in società e cercherà di portare tutto il suo bagaglio di conoscenze per farci tornare ad essere una squadra di calcio!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2014)

Prima gli uomini/atleti e poi i giocatori

Dogma fondamentale e troppo spesso dimenticato negli ultimi anni

Pippo ha voglia e grande spirito..non gli si chieda la Luna perché la rosa è quella che è ma l'importante è rivedere un Milan vero, coi suoi valori e che lotta sempre


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prima gli uomini/atleti e poi i giocatori
> 
> Dogma fondamentale e troppo spesso dimenticato negli ultimi anni
> 
> Pippo ha voglia e grande spirito..non gli si chieda la Luna perché la rosa è quella che è ma l'importante è rivedere un Milan vero, coi suoi valori e che lotta sempre


Il.rischio e' che sia un prandelli due , quando si renderà Conto della poca professionalità della squadra dovrà rivedere i suoi dogmi e arrampicarsi sugli specchi per giustificarsi..


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2014)

Se seedorf era l'antivirus, inzaghi è un formattatore


----------



## Polo2000 (11 Luglio 2014)

Se dovessimo fare una partita contro la Germania altro che 7 gol prendiamo...
Che dicano che in questo momento possiamo giocare con il catenaccio e sperare di fare un gol e non prenderne troppi...
SE'... la germania 


Roten1896 ha scritto:


> secondo me Honda meglio mezz'ala che esterno destro (anche perché significherebbe niente Cerci)


Ha detto Suma che l'attacco che vogliono fare sarà così:
EL SHAARAWY (Menez) - BALOTELLI (Pazzini) - X (Honda)
Quella X è un'ala destra mancina, l'obbiettivo era Iturbe (ora sfumato) si cercherà comunque uno dalle caratteristiche simili (Cerci, Lamela, ...)
Perciò Honda sarà riserva, ma all'occorrenza forse giocherà a centrocampo...
Un'ala destra arriverà sicuramente!!!!!


----------

